# Trap Resets......



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I have some questions about when to reset after a catch. Does it depend on the species caught? Does the way you dispatch your catch effect the set? Should I reset with a clean trap or use the same one? Do good productive sets generally do well the next season? Any info is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes, depending on blood at a set I might move my set a few feet to one side. I use a .22 pistol to dispatch coyote, but it's instant & I can usually get them out of the trap & catch circle in seconds before much blood is lost.

I use the same trap, matter of fact, this season I pulled for a few days because of rain. As an "experiment" I reset these traps in different locations, some had previously made catches, some hadn't. I still caught coyote & reds in them.

Yep, I have spots I can guarantee I'll catch coyote in. That was the bad part of this season, too many crops in the fields too late, kept me out of them for awhile.

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Smitty pretty well covered it...but I just wanted to toss in that, very often if you have a location that produces for you one season, it will do so again the next season... I had some places that I made the exact same set in the exact same spot, season after season, after season...and they always produced for me............ I had two spots that I could guarantee would produce at least one, and sometimes more bobcats EVERY year, and they did this for close to 20 years, until I became disabled and had to stop trapping.


----------

